# Question about tires



## jharres (Feb 24, 2011)

So, I've done a bunch of reading and it seems to be somewhat of a consensus that Carlisle All Trail tires are some of the best replacement tires for those that need more traction in snowy conditions. As such, I'm going to be ordering a pair. The questions I have are regarding mounting the tires. First, are these tires tubeless, or do I need to order a tube? Second, is mounting them a job that can be done at home, or do I need to take them to a tire place and have them mounted there? Third, I currently have the standard turf savers. I bought chains that fit well (from sears). When I upgrade my tires, will I need to buy new chains, or will the ones I have work (the tires are both the same size, 20x10-8)?

Thank you,
Jacob


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I got a pair of the carlisle super lugs 20x10x8 they are all tubeless these days, but tubes can be added. I mounted them myself but take care not to bend the wheel/rim. I would say as long as the tires are the same od, and width the chains should work. I bought my super lugs with the intention of adding attachments to my ys4500, and found out later its not made for any attachments. I will be selling the tires asap because i dont need them for just mowing.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive seen people use ATV tires on thier tractor- those grip nicely w/o chains. Depends if you want to use a tube or not - ive run tubes in tires that leak some air over time.

I bot a manual tire changer from northern tools for like $50 - works good. Northern Industrial Portable Mini Tire Changer, Model# 1302S094 | Tire Changers | Northern Tool + Equipment - i mounted it to my work bench- use a lil bit of dish soap to mount em.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Ive seen people use ATV tires on thier tractor- those grip nicely w/o chains. Depends if you want to use a tube or not - ive run tubes in tires that leak some air over time.
> 
> I bot a manual tire changer from northern tools for like $50 - works good. Northern Industrial Portable Mini Tire Changer, Model# 1302S094 | Tire Changers | Northern Tool + Equipment - i mounted it to my work bench- use a lil bit of dish soap to mount em.


 Yep those look like the best choice for tires that have good traction but not to aggressive to tear up the lawn. KENDA K290 SCORPION ATV TIRE REAR 20 x 10 x 8


----------

